# What do you think of girls who wear absolutely no makeup?



## Sicatiff (Jul 30, 2016)

I have recently been wearing little no makeup and to be honest i still look good and i love it. For the past several months i have worn a full face of makeup on very few occasions. Day to day i might put on mascara once a week if at all. I personally live when people wear no makeup because we there is something so beautiful about it to me. I love seeing actresses or youtubers with no makeup they are really naturally pretty. Everyone is. We weren't made to wear makeup. There's nothing wrong with it don't get me wrong but i think people shouldn't be scared of not wearing makeup.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 30, 2016)

I think if someone decides they like the way they look without makeup then that's great, I'm really glad they feel confident in their own skin. Or if they just don't like makeup, then I'm glad they're not forcing themselves to try and wear it or whatever. 

I just don't really see why anyone's opinion about someone else's choice to wear makeup is relevant in any sense. If someone wants to cake their face or leave it completely natural, it's not really my place to judge because it's not my skin and what they wear literally has no affect on my life.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 30, 2016)

u do u
i think ppl can wear however much (or little) makeup they want. just do wwhat you are more comfortable in/feel is better for u or w/e . ik a few ppl who feel like they can't leave the house w/o make-up because they're rly uncomfortable w how others will see them if they do. in my opinion that's not good at all, like, you shouldn't feel pressured to wear make-up because of society but yyeah.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 30, 2016)

i dont wear makeup at all, tbh i really dont care if they wear makeup or not


----------



## vel (Jul 30, 2016)

many people look at people with a lot of makeup on and judge them, and people without makeup aren't putting enough effort in their appearance. I don't understand why people just let them be themselves? It isn't your face, it isn't your makeup, it isn't your life, so back the **** off and let her/he/any other pronouns be as beautiful as they feel.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 30, 2016)

i pretty much never wear any makeup myself, so i couldn't care less about whether or not other anyone else wears makeup.


----------



## seliph (Jul 30, 2016)

Who cares honestly, wear what you want



Sicatiff said:


> i think people should be scared of not wearing makeup.


Was this a typo or


----------



## kayleee (Jul 30, 2016)

It doesn't really matter to me how much/how little makeup other people wear


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't wear any makeup at all and I won't judge someone for wearing it or not. Their choice if they like it


----------



## Cudon (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't wear makeup at all and have yet to get properly judged for it, so woo.

 Either way I don't care about whether someone wears makeup or not and neither do I care about someone possibly thinking lower of me due to my lack of makeup. I do however feel really bad for those who simply cannot leave the house without makeup, since at that point the usage of makeup seems to be an issue and a must for them.


----------



## Chicha (Jul 30, 2016)

It doesn't matter. People should not be judged by such things. As long as you're happy with the way you look, then that's what matters.

I personally don't wear make-up but I do like it using it on occasions or just when I feel like it. I'm just lazy to doll myself up everyday.  However for work, I definitely wear eyeliner, mascara, foundation, and all that jazz. I've had several jobs where wearing make-up was required. Annoying, but it didn't bother me too much since they had strict guidelines with males as well.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jul 30, 2016)

i used to wear makeup all the time - i worked full-time in sales, so a full face was a requirement. i loved buying and trying new makeup (i don't even want to think about how much i have spent - i remember one week i spent $600 on makeup alone). it was my hobby, it made me feel confident, and i loved how i looked.

fast forward about 9 months and i barely wear makeup at all. due to disability i no longer work, and my bf works from home, so we're pretty much living the neet life :^) usually the most exciting thing we do is go to the store for groceries. gradually i just stopped wearing makeup because i stopped caring how i looked - our suburb is super quiet and relaxed, people wear sweatpants and pyjamas to the store all the time, so i started worrying more about being comfy. and i've grown to feel way more comfortable without makeup than with. my skin has cleared up so much, and i love the way i look now. 

on the odd occasion we go ~out~ i still put makeup on sometimes, but i've noticed i don't really feel like myself anymore. i kinda wish i still liked makeup as much as i did, but i'm also glad i feel more comfortable in my skin. 

that being said - i have so much admiration for people who are talented at makeup. it's definitely a serious skill!


----------



## Cudon (Jul 30, 2016)

Wait? There are jobs that require make up? ****, I have 0 skill in applying any sort of make up.


----------



## Chicha (Jul 30, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Wait? There are jobs that require make up? ****, I have 0 skill in applying any sort of make up.



Yep, if you ever apply to hair salons, spas or make-up shops (which is a given) or upscale retail stores, it's a requirement. Some places even ask for a picture of you but that's another can of worms.


----------



## pandapples (Jul 30, 2016)

I have no particular opinion on them as how little or how much makeup people wear doesn't matter to me. Most of the time it's hard to tell if there really is no makeup anyway.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 30, 2016)

I wear a small amount, usually foundation, nobody seems to notice it. In fact, everybody has always said why a nice natural colour I have! Most of the time I admit it's actually make up  

Have no preference either way when it comes to other people wearing it though, whatever makes you feel most comfortable. I know I feel comfortable knowing I've got foundation on. When I forgot (not very often but it has happened) I always feel like I look a mess. It's just down to my personal feelings


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't care and honestly don't even notice. I notice when people wear makeup but usually don't pay attention when people don't. it's not my face so I shouldn't really get an opinion anyway! as long as they respect my choices to wear makeup it's fine. can't stand people who feel some sense of superiority for not wearing makeup.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2016)

It doesn't matter at all. Just wear what makes you feel beautiful.


----------



## ams (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm very impressed by their confidence.


----------



## wassop (Jul 30, 2016)

it's pretty cool when somebody is confident , so all the power to you : ) same for people who wear all kinds of makeup every day . whatever makes you feel the best is great , because that's what it's for ! i don't wear makeup every day , but i wear complexion stuff , highlighter , and tinted chapstick when i feel like it .


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't care, and it doesn't matter to me. The amount of makeup somebody wears literally has no effect on my life, so why should I care? People can wear as little or as much makeup as they please, doesn't matter to me. 

I personally don't wear makeup, I don't even own any.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 30, 2016)

I used to not wear any make-up but then I went through a stage of my life where I was very self-conscious about my looks. I feel like I look much younger when I don't wear make-up, but when I do, I look more like my age. I feel more confident when I do. I only really wear concealer, eye-shadow, mascara, and sometimes lipstick, but that's it. And I think it's fun to try different looks with make-up. Honestly it doesn't bother me if someone does or doesn't wear make-up, 'cause we're all beautiful in our own way so if someone is happy with how they look with make-up or happy without, then that's great, I'm not going to judge anyone.

Edit: Btw, @ the thread title, I feel like anyone can wear make-up anyway, of course it's seen as a more "feminine" thing, but if a guy wants to wear make-up too then that's great. If it makes someone happy then they should go for it.


----------



## riummi (Jul 30, 2016)

Don't care - plus if your skin is absolutely beautiful w/o makeup I'll envy you lol


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't think of them. I don't notice it.


----------



## himeki (Jul 30, 2016)

i am one
i mean i have makeup and stuff and i do wear it sometimes its just i hate putting eyeliner on because its like trying to do lineart without a stabiliser and im just too lazy to lol


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 30, 2016)

I hoard makeup, however I'm only using it on special occasions few times a month or less. I would wear makeup more often but it's too much effort and I'm saving time for sleep whenever I can orz.
Catchy lip colors look weird on me, thus I'm applying natural-looking light makeup, some didnt even notice I put anything on my face hum


----------



## boujee (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm more worried about myself than others


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 30, 2016)

I almost never wear makeup, the only times I do being when I cosplay or if I'm going to a fancy dance, etc.
I think I look beautiful whether I'm wearing makeup or not, and I think the same for everybody else. 

Sometines its fun to see how different one may look with makeup on. >w<

Though I honestly care about other things than appearance (unless we are talking about art lol, THAT I care about!)


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't wear make up so I don't care if someone doesn't wear any. And I don't care if people wear makeup


----------



## PrincessApple (Jul 30, 2016)

I wear no make up at all so I usually prefer no make up. I've actually only used lipstick for parties xD I'm not into spending money and time fixing my face. For me personally I think that If I wear makeup I don't feel natural, becauss I've rather have people see my natural face instead of a lot of make up. Luckily I have a boyfriend who doesn't mind I never wear makeup xD


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't really care, as long as they aren't covered in zits I don't mind.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 30, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> as long as they have a nice butt
> I don't really care, as long as they aren't covered in zits I don't mind.


Well, I assume you mean it in a preference sort of way where you wouldn't really find a girl attractive with a bunch of zits on her face, but I assure you that there's a small percentage of people with really horrible acne that is hard to get rid of and that kinda messes their face and these people can't really do much about it. Not me personally and I more often see it on males, but there are girls with issues like that.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 30, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Well, I assume you mean it in a preference sort of way where you wouldn't really find a girl attractive with a bunch of zits on her face, but I assure you that there's a small percentage of people with really horrible acne that is hard to get rid of and that kinda messes their face and these people can't really do much about it. Not me personally and I more often see it on males, but there are girls with issues like that.



Yeah I know that but for me it's just unhygienic and it just makes me feel like they have bad hygiene. I can't really help thinking this way but I couldn't deal with it, same way with bad smells/bad breath and dirty clothes effect me. I know it's not true but it just grosses me out.


----------



## Foxxie (Jul 30, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Yeah I know that but for me it's just unhygienic and it just makes me feel like they have bad hygiene. I can't really help thinking this way but I couldn't deal with it, same way with bad smells/bad breath and dirty clothes effect me. I know it's not true but it just grosses me out.



A lot of acne has absolutely nothing to do with hygiene, you know that right?  When I was younger... in fact until I was in my mid 20's, I had dreadful acne all over my face and body.  I have always been extremely hygienic, but I had a hormonal imbalance that caused the outbreaks and I have had to have my hormones regulated to correct it... not that I give two toots if you or anyone else thinks I am attractive at all... but your view is pretty misguided to say the least.

Back to the OP, I don't really wear make up any more... I do like wearing it, but I am lazy.  I am also comfortable either way. I love colours (hence the blue hair and tattoos) so makeup is an extension of that for me... but I tend not to wear it a lot at all anymore.  I'm happy with myself and that's all that matters  

What other people do is none of my business and I think people (not just girls) can look amazing both with and without makeup


----------



## Licorice (Jul 30, 2016)

no one should be expected to wear makeup


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 30, 2016)

Foxxie said:


> A lot of acne has absolutely nothing to do with hygiene, you know that right?  When I was younger... in fact until I was in my mid 20's, I had dreadful acne all over my face and body.  I have always been extremely hygienic, but I had a hormonal imbalance that caused the outbreaks and I have had to have my hormones regulated to correct it... not that I give two toots if you or anyone else thinks I am attractive at all... but your view is pretty misguided to say the least.
> 
> Back to the OP, I don't really wear make up any more... I do like wearing it, but I am lazy.  I am also comfortable either way. I love colours (hence the blue hair and tattoos) so makeup is an extension of that for me... but I tend not to wear it a lot at all anymore.  I'm happy with myself and that's all that matters
> 
> What other people do is none of my business and I think people (not just girls) can look amazing both with and without makeup



Yeah I know that completely, I understand that point, and it's not unattractive, just I wouldn't want to get close. I have OCD and I get pretty iffy about pointless things, where in most cases it's clean or safe, but I'm obsessive so I have to check it. I did say "I know it's not true". Sorry if I offended you in any way


----------



## graceroxx (Jul 30, 2016)

i'm one of those girls.
i wore mascara once in like 7th grade, but it kinda made my eyes itch and feel weird so i haven't worn it since.
as for the skin... hahahaha. honestly i probably need concealer or something bc i've been cursed with acne (thanks genetics) but there's no point , bc the concealer would probably just make me break out more.
i already take too much time getting ready each day, don't need to add makeup routines to the mix.
although i can think of one advantage to wearing makeup: maybe less people would mistake me for a 12 year old!!!


----------



## Paxx (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm over 16 years old and I still don't wear makeup. It's not that I don't want to though, I just don't want to be judged by family members. I feel I might look better wearing mascara and what not, but eh, I don't know ANYTHING about makeup and what type to buy for myself. I don't have acne (which I feel grateful for) but I always look so tired and I have one slightly droopy eye that I'm not proud of. 
I'm sure in like 2 years I'll start wearing makeup (definitely won't put a lot on), but as of right now I'm going full natural.


----------



## Crash (Jul 30, 2016)

i don't care in the slightest what anyone else chooses to do with their body as long as they're not hurting anyone or themselves. i wear makeup sometimes, but usually i don't wear any just to save time + because i'm trying to learn to love myself more.​


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 30, 2016)

I legit get mistaken for being 12 like everyday because i hardly wear makeup (mainly due to laziness). I do admire girls with and without it. I have a lot of makeup but I hardly use it cause I don't have the skills and i'm so used to my bare face that when I see it with makeup I feel weird and people will notice


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't mind if they don't have makeup on. I don't wear makeup myself, the only time I've worn some sort of cosmetic product was lipstick and it was because we were required to wear it for a performance.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 30, 2016)

I think they're great! They spend less time fawning over themselves in the mirror, so I can get to the sink easier to wash my hands in public restrooms.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 30, 2016)

i dont wear makeup and i dont care


----------



## enchilada (Jul 30, 2016)

i give them a ski mask and direct them to the nearest sephora


----------



## Rasha (Jul 31, 2016)

I honestly couldn't care less, why would I?


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't care, women look gorgeous even without makeup. Just don't go overboard with the make up.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 31, 2016)

If someone wears makeup or not, I don't care.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jul 31, 2016)

I dont wear makeup, takes to long and doesnt make me prettier :^)


----------



## cherriielle (Jul 31, 2016)

I've never worn makeup, and I really _shouldn't_ care about if other people wear it (and for the most part I don't), but I honestly just can't stand it when girls my age (15) or even younger have a caked on face of makeup. Like, I know it's wrong to judge people and everything, but it JUST BOTHERS ME! Like, you're young! You don't have to do any of that stuff! It wrecks your skin anyway.....

sorry rant over


----------



## Cudon (Jul 31, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> I've never worn makeup, and I really _shouldn't_ care about if other people wear it (and for the most part I don't), but I honestly just can't stand it when girls my age (15) or even younger have a caked on face of makeup. Like, I know it's wrong to judge people and everything, but it JUST BOTHERS ME! Like, you're young! You don't have to do any of that stuff! It wrecks your skin anyway.....
> 
> sorry rant over


Yeah it's really sad to see people ages 9-13 wearing a ton of makeup since it so easily gives the image of ''I hate myself and think that I'm only an acceptable human being if I look pretty'' and it really feels like they're throwing their childhood away by trying to act like adults.


----------



## Charlise (Jul 31, 2016)

enchilada said:


> i give them a ski mask and direct them to the nearest sephora



omg that's terrible XD

I personally think they are awesome if they cake their face with makeup or use natural or no makeup at all.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't really care or notice if other girls are wearing makeup or not.  The only time I'll usually notice is if a girl is wearing too much makeup (like the girls that work at MAC) 

I personally do wear light makeup anytime I leave the house, usually takes me 5 minutes, so nothing too crazy


----------



## Elov (Jul 31, 2016)

I never wear makeup. I just don't like wearing it, and it's so annoying to apply. I don't really care if someone wears it or not. I honestly kinda wish I knew someone who was super amazing at it, so I could try the really fancy contouring type just to see what it looks like on me for fun. But that would probably be a one time thing. 

I'm not comfortable or confident with how I look, but I would feel even more uncomfortable with makeup. Because it wouldn't feel like me, I guess? I remember when I was 7 years old my mom and I got professional photos taken, and they put a lot of makeup on her face. And I ended up crying because it didn't feel like my mommy and I thought it was permanent. lol


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 31, 2016)

Right on. Do what you want for yourself. I love makeup but that's my life and style choice. It's good to give your face a break. Once you grow out of acne or take care of whatever medical problem is affecting your face, it's not so bad to be without makeup.


----------



## apharel (Jul 31, 2016)

Taking good care of your skin in order to look good with little or minimal makeup is sometimes a skill to be admired. People have to go through hundreds and thousands of dollars of products and changes to their lifestyle to make their skin smooth and glowing. 

Likewise, it's also admirable when people apply on their makeup well! In Korea, there are a lot of girls (and guys!) that apply foundation that is 2 shades lighter than their skin, and just draw 2 unblended brown lines to contour their jaws lol. ;_;


----------



## Yomochi (Jul 31, 2016)

Personally I don't wear make up, I've tried it a little before but it never really gave me more self-esteem (& my self esteem is like 0) and it definitely didn't make me feel more comfortable but I do admire those who can style make-up and If wearing make-up makes someone feel more confident then that's great but regardless if you do or don't wear make-up it's not something I'd be mindful of nor is it something that another persons opinion should affect, all that matters is that you feel comfortable and it's something you want.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 31, 2016)

I've very rarely bothered with makeup personally - I love the colours, the artistry involved in creating different looks.. but it's just too much effort for me to want to spend my time on myself.

My skin is okay, and I do have naturally dark, very thick, long eyelashes (which got me into trouble in high school as the assistant principles would check us before school photos and tell me off for wearing makeup, a fact I found infuriating and insulting at the age of 13 lol). I apply a lip balm, and do own a concealer/illuminator duo and a mascara wand that get used occasionally. Most of the eyeshadow and eyeliners will just sit unused, gathering dust until I throw them out or use them with my nephew for an art project lol. I've stopped looking in the makeup section as I just cbf using any of that stuff I don't already use... 

As for what others wear, or don't - I loathe seeing children under 10 or so wearing a face full of makeup, especially when it is clear that the child isn't comfortable or happy wearing it. Makeup is ****ing restricting - anything that touches your face can get stained, and you need to periodically check everything is where it should be (and fix it if it's not). All this is fine for an adult or teen of any gender to take on if they choose : but I do not find it appropriate to encourage in younger children. Children who aren't comfortable in their own skin need help dealing with whatever is going on, not makeup to serve as a band-aid.

Aside from that, I don't care what people do or do not wear in the way of makeup. I object strenuously to any suggestion that I should or should not wear makeup myself, and I think it's quite rude to make unsolicited suggestions to people on this subject. It is a personal choice.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 31, 2016)

I hate wearing makeup!  I hardly wear it.  I only wear it when my mom force-puts it on me and I end up washing it off ASAP, anyway. It's been over a year since that happened, but she still hasn't 100% got the idea that I JUST DON'T LIKE WEARING MAKEUP!  It really sucks to have your own mother of all people to care, but at least it doesn't matter to anyone else.

Same thing with hair.  I honestly hate having ponytails/pigtails, and my mom hates that I always leave my hair down.  The last time my mom (tried to) forced me to pull my hair back was June 3rd, 2016.  The day of my high school graduation.  But she ended up not making me because I was getting really upset over it and I didn't want anything to mess up the most important day of my life to date.  Besides, I was wearing a graduation cap the whole time, so that would have made it even more uncomfortable.  We were already under a lot of stress and from staying in a hotel that week, so that's why my mom was angrier and I was more upset than we ought to have been.

Anyway, back on topic.  I think our generation is more appreciative of natural beauty than our parents' generation.  Nowadays, I barely see/hear about girls that usually wear their up/pulled back.  The vast majority (including myself) usually to always let their hair down.  I went to an (amazing) academic banquette the week before my graduation and I noticed that most of the girls let their hair down.
And my mom.  She was telling my dad that most of the girls at the academic thing were not wearing makeup.  She was talking about how her generation wore a lot more than our generation.  She even make a little joke that her generation "wore enough for our generation".  And I am assuming that ponytails, braids, burettes, etc. were also more common back then.

Like I said earlier in this post, I think natural beauty and not caring what others think has become more and more common with teens and young adults over the years.  I don't wear makeup and I always let my hair down, but you know what?  That doesn't change me as a person and I am proud of who I am.


----------



## maplecheek (Jul 31, 2016)

Makeup is too much maintenance for me personally.

If I had dryer skin, and didn't need to touch up every what seems like 5 minutes, then I'd probably wear make up sometimes, but I'm not really a fan of make up. 

It makes the person seem untouchable because you wouldn't want to muss up their face.

But I have no opposition to make up. I think it looks fun, especially the sparkly eye shadows and glittery whatevers. 

Too bad my skin is already shiny without make up ahaha.


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 31, 2016)

I envy girls who don't wear make-up honestly. I have very little confidence in myself without it.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 31, 2016)

Natural is beautiful.


----------



## Aniko (Jul 31, 2016)

I never wear make-up (ok i lied, i put some on Halloween once). I don't like the feeling of it and I tend to rub my eyes a lot. I don't look better with it anyway. (make me feel like a clown)

What other people do is their own business, sometimes I think they look younger and healthier without. When I see someone with ton of it I feel like doing what that women did with Jesus, put a towel on their face and see their face printed on it forever....just silly thoughts...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't care. I just care about the ones that give backhanded compliments.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 1, 2016)

they're pretty alright in my books


----------



## Kaiserin (Aug 1, 2016)

Since I don't wear any it's none of my business.


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 1, 2016)

Well damn, good for them being confident going out in public and not being worried about being judged by today's standards that al women have to cover their faces with chemicals. I've been wanting to wear at least concealer ever since I got acne, but I'm not allowed to since my dad wants me to learn to be confident in my appearance.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't really wear much make-up, for work I dab a little eye shadow on the corners of my eyes and put on mascara but really unless I'm going out somewhere really fancy or something I don't really wear it besides for work. On occasion I feel sassy and do myself up and wear lipstick even but it's not often at all.

As for other girls who don't wear make-up I honestly couldn't care less, I don't care if they have a million layers cakes on or if they've never touched a product to their face, as long as they're happy and comfortable that's all that matters!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 1, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I don't wear makeup at all and have yet to get properly judged for it, so woo.
> 
> Either way I don't care about whether someone wears makeup or not and neither do I care about someone possibly thinking lower of me due to my lack of makeup. I do however feel really bad for those who simply cannot leave the house without makeup, since at that point the usage of makeup seems to be an issue and a must for them.



I can agree with you there. I've never thought more or less of someone who chooses to either wear makeup or not. It's unfair to judge someone by one small feature about them; it's easy to assume but it's very difficult to get behind reason in the first place. Perhaps it's partly to do with self-esteem, it's not my place to ask though. 

Although having said that, is it fair to judge someone who _doesn't_ wear makeup such as myself? Isn't it just as bad as the above? :/

There was a young lady at the hair-dressers roughly a month ago, we happened to be on the topic of makeup. We were originally discussing about our skin types (not everybody's skin agrees with the same shampoos) but we soon jumped subjects. She was explaining to me about her close friend and her relationship with makeup. Her friend cannot leave the house without makeup on due to her skin that's in poor condition from the severe acne she had as a teen; it scarred her for life! I must've almost swallowed my tongue I felt that bad.


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 1, 2016)

I just think it's a personal choice no one should be judged for.


----------



## reririx (Sep 4, 2016)

I use to wear no makeup but began wearing makeup. The reason why is because I felt more confident and pretty with makeup on. For those who don't (or do wear makeup)... I don't care! You all have your reasons (or none at all) and I couldn't care less to form an opinion about people who do not wear makeup (or do).

^^ You do you!


----------



## Aloha (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't give two hoots.You do you.I feel like the world pressures young pre teens to grow up fast and wear 10 lbs of makeup.Not bad talking but have you seen those instagram models that all wear the same amount of makeup.It looks like their face was copied and pasted,on fleek brows,plump lips with that Kylie Jenner lip kit,tons of mascara.Aside from that,seriously,if a girl doesn't want to wear makeup,let her.Natural beauty let it be.As a person who wears makeup,it's cause even my own damn mom says my eyes are small (I'm Asian,but trust me my eyes aren't THAT small,I have double eyelids,it's just because I have blunt bangs that are just a bit above my eye so it makes my eyes appear small) and because when I don't wear makeup,apparently,I look high?I don't like being told that I look high because no,I don't smoke weed *annoyed face* I think it's good that there are girls out there who don't wear makeup as often or less than other girls because some people in the world need to understand makeup is not natural.When we wake up in the morning,and when we shower,we don't look like how we do with makeup.We look normal.We look like a normal human being. ._.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

I could care less.


----------



## Katattacc (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't care, what ever makes her happy. I personally like to wear make up, just because I think it is fun and a way of self expression.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 5, 2016)

I used to wear a lot of makeup when I was like 12-13. I just decided that I didn't feel like it anymore and I've worn makeup maybe 10x max in the past 5 years


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

Well I don't wear it myself aside from covering up zits and pimples so to me I couldn't care less for that matter.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 5, 2016)

only if you're confident with your bare skin. tbh i prefer people to wear makeup even if its the slightest. boys with blemishes should wear at least a concealer as well. if i see a person with blemishes with no concealer on and i get disgusted easily. sorry but thats me.


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 5, 2016)

I definitely think people should be able to express themselves in whatever way, so if that means they wear a lot of make-up, then fine, but if they choose not to at all, that's totally okay too! If they're comfortable and happy with how they look then that's what matters most, not really what other people think. So in my opinion I don't care if another girl chooses not to wear make-up, I think it's great they have confidence in themselves to not feel pressured into wearing it. But at the same time, respect people who do choose to wear it.



Aloha said:


> I don't give two hoots.You do you.*I feel like the world pressures young pre teens to grow up fast and wear 10 lbs of makeup.Not bad talking but have you seen those instagram models that all wear the same amount of makeup.It looks like their face was copied and pasted,on fleek brows,plump lips with that Kylie Jenner lip kit,tons of mascara.*



... But then again I do agree with this too (bolded). Definitely think young girls (around the age of 9 or 10) shouldn't be allowed to wear HEAVY make-up. There's nothing wrong with experimenting with make-up at that age but, it shouldn't be something you rely on or something you feel like you have to wear. Young girls at that age shouldn't be so concerned with their appearance, to me it's just not right. They should be enjoying their childhood and I think because places like Instagram and Twitter etc etc allows people to create a "facade" on how they want to appear (and photo-editing apps making you look like you are "flawless") so this can create really big confidence issues for perhaps people will insecurities and people who are self-conscious. They will easily compare themselves to people who they see on social media and feel inadequate. It's so easy to just compare yourself to other people. I just feel like, young girls (pre-teens) shouldn't be allowed to wear such heavy make-up, or even be allowed to use social media at such a young age, becase it could be opening up a whole load of confidence issues.

I don't know, I hope that this makes sense - I don't want it to give the impression I'm saying that people CAN'T wear make-up or that social media/technology is a bad thing, I just don't think it can be a very good positive influence on young girls (or just young kids) at all.


----------



## creamyy (Sep 5, 2016)

Could not care less. I mean you do you, boo. I'm not going to be like shame on you girl for wearing/ not wearing make up. Whatever you wanna do, you go do. I personally don't wear make up besides if I wanna go out, not because it makes me feel pretty or I'm self conscious but I do it just to change it up a little for the occasion. 

I remember my first few weeks of high school I never wore any makeup and this girl said to me, girl you need to straighten your hair, put some make up on go do yourself up. I listened to her and I did and well I went to school the next day and people were all like wow you look so pretty and I was like wtf? You think this is pretty? For me it didn't feel right. Me a face full of makeup just isn't me. 

But to the girls who can, congrats man. Proud of you.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 5, 2016)

my girl must have no more than 0.2 mm of makeup on her face


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2016)

I respect them


----------



## Soot Sprite (Sep 5, 2016)

people should be able to wear what they want. Personally, I wear makeup but I think it's great that some people are confident enough not to wear it.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 5, 2016)

Spear said:


> only if you're confident with your bare skin. tbh i prefer people to wear makeup even if its the slightest. boys with blemishes should wear at least a concealer as well. if i see a person with blemishes with no concealer on and i get disgusted easily. sorry but thats me.



Ya but people shouldn't be obligated to wear concealer just because you think pimples are disgusting


----------



## Franny (Sep 5, 2016)

i envy them honestly, either they're confident enough to not wear makeup or they just dont care about how they look (not in a bad way though)
i care too much about my looks to not wear makeup. at home i usually dont do it but if im going somewhere with friends i at least have to use concealer and mascara.


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 5, 2016)

As a guy and also a boyfriend to a very beautiful woman (in my personal opinion of course) who rarely wears makeup, I personally see women who do not wear makeup as confident and strong (a strong woman who has strength in a variety of ways is very attractive to my eyes)!  I also see that women who do not wear makeup are not afraid of judgement because they truly know how beautiful they are and are strong enough to resist anyone who attempts to make them feel bad (people who try to bring a beautiful woman [especially one that is super smart] down are usually intimidated by them or are jealous). In my personal opinion, a woman's true beauty is found within because it never ages like the outside and it only gets better with age in most cases.  To all the young women on TBT who are seeking a good man that will treat them with complete care, love, and respect, know that they are around and have been waiting for the right person!


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't think anything regarding it, to be honest! I'm more likely to notice that someone is wearing make-up over whether they aren't wearing any. 

I rarely bother with makeup anymore. Don't care enough about the outcome to think it's worth my time to apply it. I've a pink lipstick I love (perfectly matches my hair colour!) but often forget I'd planned to put some on.


----------



## Miii (Sep 5, 2016)

You mean like me 90% of the time? 

I like not wearing makeup. My skin is extremely sensitive and makeup just makes you look fake, in my opinion. I wish women would just get over their insecurities and stop caking their faces in crap.


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2016)

idc as long as ur happy


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 5, 2016)

I only wear a bit of mascara and eyeliner when I go to work. I've never been real big on makeup, or fake painted nails. That's just me though. I have no problem with others choosing to wear it ( or not. )


----------



## Cailey (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't care at all. 

if you wanna wear makeup, do it. if you don't, don't. 

everyone is beautiful with or without makeup in my opinion.


----------



## Aleigh (Sep 5, 2016)

I like am one of those girls lmao
except I wear face powder to hide ance

but I think, you go girl, you do you. You're gorgeous either way. Now go slay that look!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 5, 2016)

They're all equal, looks aren't everything about a person. I think everyone is equally awesome in their own ways. c:


----------



## cornimer (Sep 5, 2016)

What do I think about myself? Nothing wrong with me at all


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 5, 2016)

i don't get it honestly. it's too time consuming and pointless for me. it's not like anything could fix this face of mine
 i don't care about people who do wear makeup though, all the power to you.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't really have an opinion about it? I never wore makeup, I respect everyone who puts the time and effort into it but to me it's like whether someone's wearing nail polish or not - I really don't care and just register it in the back of my mind.


----------



## Mints (Sep 5, 2016)

i don't wear makeup because it's a hassle and i don't have time in the morning LOL.

but if you wear makeup and rock at it, YOU GO GIRL/BOY/ALIEN


----------



## Romaki (Sep 5, 2016)

The only opinion I have in this regard is that I'm tired of people bashing women wearing makeup in order to 'compliment' women who don't. It's not a characteristic, it's just a fashion choice like whether people iron/curl their hair or don't.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm more attracted to girls that don't like makeup than I am to those that wear makeup a lot. It doesn't really make them any prettier in my opinion.


----------



## Shatto (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't wear makeup and my girlfriend doesn't either. Some light makeup like eyeliner I think looks good on her but otherwise I prefer no makeup on people, I haven't gotten judged for not wearing makeup, least not to my face.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2016)

lol well i dont wear it so i cant exactly say anything about others who dont either can i


----------



## chapstick (Sep 16, 2016)

i think you should be you. if you like makeup, wear it! if you don't, don't!


----------



## Isabella (Sep 16, 2016)

nothing??? what am i supposed to say about that lmao


----------



## frio hur (Sep 16, 2016)

meh make up, too much effort for me.


----------



## mintellect (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't wear makeup, since I think it's too much of a hassle. But if you wear makeup I'm fine with it, as long as you don't go too far. There's several girls in my classes who wear so much dark colored makeup, they look like goth clowns.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 16, 2016)

Really don't care if somebody wears makeup or not.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 16, 2016)

Who cares if you wear makeup or not. It's your choice, and if someone judges you for wearing or not wearing makeup then they need to get a life and stop putting themselves on a pedestal.


----------



## Koden (Sep 16, 2016)

i wear very light makeup but i think girls look cute regardless of what they wear ^^


----------



## Melchoir (Sep 16, 2016)

Girls can wear whatever they want lmao. Sometimes I wear makeup, sometimes I don't. I feel good either way. I'm not really sure why this is even a discussion tbh.


----------



## ravioli (Sep 16, 2016)

i am one of them
they are great 

ic absolutely love it when boys ask me why i don't wear it; because i  ask them why they don't


----------



## Corrie (Sep 17, 2016)

I wear no makeup. 

My mom used to force me to put on eye shadow and mascara in high school and it sucked cause I touch my face all the time so I just constantly worry about messing it up. I don't mind mascara but I just couldn't be bothered and I think I look good without makeup on. My mom used to bully me and tell me I looked like **** and was lazy. Why do we have to go to one extreme over the other?


----------



## Chrysopal (Sep 17, 2016)

I wear makeup sometimes, well most of the time.. Other times I'm to tired or I just really don't care


----------



## Mao (Sep 17, 2016)

girls who do and don't wear makeup are pretty much the same to me (but i will notice if a girl/boy has a poppin highlight on lol). i only wear brow pencil because i just feel more confident with it as my natural eyebrows are kinda light and sparse


----------



## Emi_C (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't wear any make-up only because i really don't get any of it at all. But also i'm kind of scared to get into it now because of how reliant all of my friends are on it. They all say they have to put make-up on because they feel they aren't pretty without it. They all have beautiful natural faces n are all strong women but like its actually really sad to see them fall to the pressure of society that makes them feel ugly without it. 

I didn't wear make-up to my prom and one of my female teachers said "you should have glammed up". When she said that I instantly thought that i looked ugly, just because everybody around me had 'dolled up', flawless faces and i had nothing. I like make-up i think it's really pretty but the view society has on make-up and appearance just turns me off it completely


----------



## Cazqui (Sep 17, 2016)

I find no make up more attractive.


----------



## amanda1983 (Sep 17, 2016)

Riedy said:


> The only opinion I have in this regard is that I'm tired of people bashing women wearing makeup in order to 'compliment' women who don't. It's not a characteristic, it's just a fashion choice like whether people iron/curl their hair or don't.



True. It does no one any favours to throw some women under the bus just to 'compliment' women who make different choices.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emi_C said:


> I don't wear any make-up only because i really don't get any of it at all. But also i'm kind of scared to get into it now because of how reliant all of my friends are on it. They all say they have to put make-up on because they feel they aren't pretty without it. They all have beautiful natural faces n are all strong women but like its actually really sad to see them fall to the pressure of society that makes them feel ugly without it.
> 
> *I didn't wear make-up to my prom and one of my female teachers said "you should have glammed up".*When she said that I instantly thought that i looked ugly, just because everybody around me had 'dolled up', flawless faces and i had nothing. I like make-up i think it's really pretty but the view society has on make-up and appearance just turns me off it completely


*emphasis added by me

Oh my gosh that's terrible, what an awful thing to experience. You weren't ugly, not at all, and it's sickens me that a grown woman could look at you at your prom and make such a judgemental comment. Let alone a teacher, what the **** was she thinking???

You keep doing you, you've clearly got common sense aplenty. Society has an unhealthy fixation on makeup and what women do/do not do with it right now. Here's hoping we can change that to make sure girls growing up don't have to feel so judged for their preferences.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 18, 2016)

Emi_C said:


> I don't wear any make-up only because i really don't get any of it at all. But also i'm kind of scared to get into it now because of how reliant all of my friends are on it. They all say they have to put make-up on because they feel they aren't pretty without it. They all have beautiful natural faces n are all strong women but like its actually really sad to see them fall to the pressure of society that makes them feel ugly without it.
> 
> I didn't wear make-up to my prom and one of my female teachers said "you should have glammed up". When she said that I instantly thought that i looked ugly, just because everybody around me had 'dolled up', flawless faces and i had nothing. I like make-up i think it's really pretty but the view society has on make-up and appearance just turns me off it completely



I cannot believe a _teacher_ said that to you! That's terrible. As a teacher myself I'm shocked that somebody who is supposed to instil confidence in her pupils would say something so b****y. 
Seriously take no notice of anybody like that. I'm saying I'm shocked but actually I had some pretty vile comments from teachers when I was just a kid myself. It's just knowing I would never do that now being in the same position. 
I've learned since that some people just have that kind of personality, have to find some fault with somebody else. Even if there isn't a fault there to find, just make one up. Sorry somebody had to say something like that to you on your prom night  
I get so used to wearing no make up at work that I only ever wear a small amount of foundation now. It can certainly enhance features but I don't feel it's a necessity and I wouldn't ever be pressured into having to wear it.


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 18, 2016)

I just recently started using make-up. I have a huge problem with acne, so I feel very ugly without it, sadly. Doesn't matter how many times people tell me I look fine even without make-up, _I_ want to feel pretty too. :/
But I think people are beautiful as they are. They're allowed to use make-up, and they're allowed to go without it. ♥


----------



## Emi_C (Sep 18, 2016)

amanda1983 said:


> *emphasis added by me
> 
> Oh my gosh that's terrible, what an awful thing to experience. You weren't ugly, not at all, and it's sickens me that a grown woman could look at you at your prom and make such a judgemental comment. Let alone a teacher, what the **** was she thinking???
> 
> You keep doing you, you've clearly got common sense aplenty. Society has an unhealthy fixation on makeup and what women do/do not do with it right now. Here's hoping we can change that to make sure girls growing up don't have to feel so judged for their preferences.



i know _i couldn't believe it_ when she said it, i know that myself and nobody else needs make-up to look 'pretty' but its just the fact that she felt the need to comment in a _negative_ way. Even though, in the view of some people i _was_ making a statement by not wearing make up and breaking the 'feminine stero-type'; its up to other people to embrace that but not say anything about it and start making it a neutral thing. There's just so much stigma on make-up today ugh its upsetting


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm no attractive woman and do nothing to look better but that has to do with what's inside me. I don't like myself, I'm lazy and suffer from some psychological problems.  I don't use makeup but people are beautiful with or without makeup don't ever doubt it. Make up only adds a special touch you're already beautiful as it is. It's a choice and doesn't matter if you choose to do it or not. Beauty is still there either way. What's inside is the problem really if you truly find yourself beautiful or not but people should be confident about their looks. Really if you're let's say ugly people will get attracted to you if you have a wonderful personality but if you're beautiful and an ass believe me. I already saw this happen again and again you won't get anyone close to you.


----------



## Emi_C (Sep 18, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I cannot believe a _teacher_ said that to you! That's terrible. As a teacher myself I'm shocked that somebody who is supposed to instil confidence in her pupils would say something so b****y.
> Seriously take no notice of anybody like that. I'm saying I'm shocked but actually I had some pretty vile comments from teachers when I was just a kid myself. It's just knowing I would never do that now being in the same position.
> I've learned since that some people just have that kind of personality, have to find some fault with somebody else. Even if there isn't a fault there to find, just make one up. Sorry somebody had to say something like that to you on your prom night
> I get so used to wearing no make up at work that I only ever wear a small amount of foundation now. It can certainly enhance features but I don't feel it's a necessity and I wouldn't ever be pressured into having to wear it.



I agree, it was _completely_ innapropriate for her to say it especially as she is meant to be a role-model to many people. It's just a part of society that we look up to teachers and people higher than us; so for somebody in a higher position than you to negatively comment on you really does stick?? I mean, what she has said hasnt had any impact on me, I haven't started wearing make up or started dressing more 'glamourously' but i've lost much respect for her and I'll always remember what she said. She really gave me an experience on how some people view the world

Along with the make-up comment, I was wearing these kind of boots (basically not high heels like everybody else was wearing) with a wedge and a short dress (rather than a long glamourous one...like everybody else) and she also made a comment on how "simple" i looked. 

One day I may start wearing make-up but it definitley wont be to fit into what somebody wants me to look like or to 'correct' myself in any way.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 18, 2016)

That feeling when makeup actually makes you look uglier...


----------



## chaicow (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't really care whether or not someone ears makeup or not. If makeup makes someone feel good or happy then they should of tongue wearing it. If someone doesn't like makeup, that's fine too.


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 18, 2016)

I am so jealous of people who have skin that is naturally great, meaning they don't get acne too often or fine lines or dark spots or dark circles so easily. I am also jealous of those who can be out in the world without having some sort of base on, because that just means they have confidence...or they just don't give a hoot what society wants you to look like when you step out of your home. Because I'm older and much more lazier these days, I tend to just wear moisturizer and sun screen. The only time I put on anything more is for work (sometimes, not really, maybe .5% chance I'll have makeup on at work) or for special occasions <- doesn't happen too often. So really, I'm wearing my no makeup face outside 5-7 days a week haha.


----------



## ceremony (Sep 18, 2016)

Some women look better with, some better without. But most probably need just a little makeup.


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2016)

ceremony said:


> Some women look better with, some better without. *But most probably need just a little makeup.*



so youre saying most people cant look good without makeup


----------



## Cudon (Sep 19, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> so youre saying most people cant look good without makeup


The whole point of makeup is to make a person look prettier than they naturally are. Because of this no matter who you are and what you look like you probably look better with well done makeup than without. It's just a fact. 

Doesn't mean that there's anything wrong with not wearing it though. I mean I don't wear it either so..


----------



## Samansu (Sep 19, 2016)

I see nothing wrong with makeup and I think it is fine as long as the person is wearing it for themselves. I think it is often very beautiful, and I am impressed with people who do it well!

Personally, I don't wear makeup. I hate it and it makes me feel like I am wearing a mask of some sort. At most I will wear a colored chapstick or lip gloss and some eyeliner and mascara. I wear glasses though, so mascara usually just makes them dirty! :C I don't have particularly good skin (acne... :C), but I am comfortable not wearing makeup. 

I will say that I notice a significant difference in the amount of attention I receive from men when wearing makeup vs not. That is a bit annoying, but anyone I dated will have to accept the fact that I don't wear makeup! ^-^


----------



## ceremony (Sep 19, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> so youre saying most people cant look good without makeup



I actually think people are usually ugly, lol. For example, I, as a male, don't like the way I look unless I have product in my hair.


----------



## ellsieotter (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't think much of it? it's not really a big deal to me and I don't judge someone if they choose to wear it or choose not to wear it. I don't understand why people have strong opinions about it

I like makeup but I don't wear it a lot. when I wear it depends on my mood, how much time I have, and where I'm going lol


----------



## MicheleMorris (Sep 24, 2016)

Even I don't wear makeup!  I think it's more of a personal choice. Some like wearing it while some don't and we shouldn't judge or care whether a person wears makeup or not. The last time I wore makeup when I got married right here in Florida!


----------



## contententity (Sep 24, 2016)

i am a girl who wears absolutely no makeup

it's just way too much effort at this point and i like sleep better


i miss it bc i like connecting with other girls about doing makeup but it's still nice to admire girls whose makeup is perfect
to me it's like an art-form

i guess i havent been wearing it bc i like to go all-out and have it look perfect
and that takes a lot of time 

which i have none of


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 24, 2016)

Really make up is just there as an enhancement. I don't think it's necessary and it doesn't always improve everybody's appearance,  some people it just doesn't work for (I'm one of them, there's nothing I put on my eyes that make them look good) so I don't believe that everybody really needs it


----------

